# جميع اللهجات: بعابيش جاج



## لنـا

السلام عليكم

كنت اظن ان المصطلح المستعمل عندنا في فلسطين "بعابيش جاج" هو مصطلح دارج لدى كل اللهجات، ولكنني تفاجأت ان بعض الاصدقاء من خارج فلسطين لا يفهمونه..

مصطلح: خطك زي بعابيش الجاج معناه خطك غير مرتب

ما هي المصطلحات المستعملة في باقي اللهجات غير الفلسطينية؟


----------



## cherine

في مصر نقول: نَبْش فراخ، وأظن أيضًا نَقْش فراخ


----------



## Arabic Guru

وعليكم السلام

نستعمل أيضا في فلسطين مصطلح: "خرابيش الجاج"ـ


----------



## لنـا

شكرا لكما....


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نقول باللهجة المغربية
ء(خطّك خايب)ء
ء(خطك ما فيه ما يتشاف)ء

هدا كل شيء

سؤال: هل تعني بكلمة (الجاج) الدجاج؟


----------



## لنـا

jawad-dawdi said:


> سؤال: هل تعني بكلمة (الجاج) الدجاج؟



نعم، لا نلفظ الدال!


----------



## elroy

Arabic Guru said:


> نستعمل أيضا في فلسطين مصطلح: "خرابيش الجاج"ـ


 هذا هو المصطلح الوحيد الذي أستخدمه ولم يمر علي غيره، غير أن مصطلح الأخت لنا مفهوم ضمن سياقه​


----------



## Mejeed

في العراق :
خطك خراميش بزون ، أو بزونة .
والبزونة (بتشديد الزاي) هي القطة .


----------

